# Layout patterns



## spc0057 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a customer that wants to have all three of these plus some sort of accent piece installed.

20" X 20"
13" X 13"
6 1/2" X 6 1/2"

They haven't decided on the accent piece yet. They wanted me to show them options. We were thinking something small, 2" X 2" or 4" X 4".

The next problem is I cant find any patterns with all of these sizes.


Does anybody have any suggestions? Patterns, options anything?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

How about something like this?

These involve two slightly differing patterns that interlace.

Andy.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

That looks good


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> These involve two slightly differing patterns that interlace.
> 
> Andy.


I went with something a little less tetris....But same theme:no:


----------



## rossi inc. (Jan 18, 2010)

*SRW,I love the way you used chair rail on the shower curb! That kicks some a&&!*


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

spc0057 said:


> I have a customer that wants to have all three of these plus some sort of accent piece installed.
> 
> 20" X 20"
> 13" X 13"
> ...


When you do a modular pattern, you need sizes that go together. It seems to me you would need a 1/2" grout joint to make these sizes work.

Unless your "20 x 20", is actually 19 1/2 x 19 1/2. Are these tile sold together to be used in a modular pattern? If they are, the manufacturer should have pattern ideas available.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

rossi inc. said:


> *SRW,I love the way you used chair rail on the shower curb! That kicks some a&&!*


:thumbup:Thanks man......I think it cost more for the 40 ft of chair rail than all the other tile combined.....It definitely added a better look to it though!


----------

